# Need a source of inexpensive pants



## Paladin78 (Jul 14, 2010)

My new employer requires navy pants and all I have is the black from my course ride time.  Sooo, I need to find an online vendor that carries high quality, yet inexpensive navy EMS pants.  Any suggestions?


----------



## medicdan (Jul 14, 2010)

Does your employer not provide suitable uniforms for your use while working? Do they not recommend appropriate uniform vendors in your area?


----------



## Paladin78 (Jul 14, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Does your employer not provide suitable uniforms for your use while working? Do they not recommend appropriate uniform vendors in your area?



They provide the shirts, but I'm my own with the pants.  No suggestions were given aside from the requirement of dark blue.


----------



## atticrat (Jul 14, 2010)

****ie's cargo pants are pretty cheap at walmart. Not exactly ems pants but a pair or two to get you by 'till you get rolling along.  There's always Galls online.


----------



## kybackcountry (Jul 14, 2010)

I get cheap EMS pants at Uniforms & Accessories Warehouse.  

EMS pants for $19.95 a pair.
http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-1059/EMS-Pants/Detail

Tactical BDUs for $14.95 a pair.
http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-991/Tactical-BDU-Pants/Detail

I've tried both - the EMS pants hold up decent, although I've had to reinforce the crotch of every pair after a few months.  The Tactical BDU pants are a bit more comfortable, no EMS pocket, but hold up a bit better, at least in my experience, than the EMS pants.  They're no 5-11's, but for the price they aren't bad.


----------



## Paladin78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you!  My mom does a lot of sewing so I'll pick up a few pairs of the EMS pants you listed and have her reinforce the crotch.  Should I be aware of any sizing issues before I order?  I learned that ****ies are smaller around the waist so I dont want to make that mistake again.


----------



## kybackcountry (Jul 14, 2010)

Paladin78 said:


> Should I be aware of any sizing issues before I order?



They are pretty spot-on on their sizing.  Not nearly as tight as the same size ****ies.


----------



## Paladin78 (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks again!


----------

